# New Products from flyhawkmodel



## flyhawkmodel (May 15, 2009)

Hello guys,

Our new items in the following are going to be released for this month.









*
FH 700148 WW II IJN Aircraft Transport Pathway & Spinning Back PlateII (1piece)
FH 700149 WW II Blind Cover II (1piece)
FH 700270 WW II IJN Aircraft Carrier Taiho Flight Deck for Fujimi (3pieces)
FH 350047 WW II Japanese Aircraft Van (1piece)
FH 350130 WW II IJN Aircraft Transport Pathway & Spinning Back PlateII (1piece)
FH 350131 W II IJN Rail Post (1piece)*

Thanks for all your support.

Regards,
Aileen


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

Dose anyone get the newsletter from the "Motor Pool" (I hope I'm right) in the last one they had a bunch of old slower kind of aircraft planes. anyone here it it?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

What are "sewer aircraft", and what do they have to do with brass flight decks for model ships?


----------

